
Get ready to write – Workers KV is now in GA - bovermyer
https://blog.cloudflare.com/workers-kv-is-ga/
======
dickeytk
"$0.50 / GB of data stored, 1 GB included"

is that per month? or is that the upload cost?

~~~
dividuum
Looks like $0.50 / GB / month for storage. See at the bottom of the page at
[https://www.cloudflare.com/products/workers-
kv/](https://www.cloudflare.com/products/workers-kv/)

~~~
steveklabnik
Yes, you pay per month. One gigabyte is included with the charge for Workers,
then $0.50/GB additionally for each one after the first.

(I’m the PM on KV)

------
dragosbulugean
awesome, more serverless :)

